# Stanced Cruze with custom bodywork, suspension



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Very well done.!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That is sick! Very well done indeed! Love the whole look of the car man.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

I want one too! where can i get one?


----------



## altonb93 (Apr 24, 2013)

Your cruze looks so sick! How did you remove the middle bar with the chevy logo?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

altonb93 said:


> Your cruze looks so sick! How did you remove the middle bar with the chevy logo?


That's the only thing I don't like, but everything else looks great


----------



## altonb93 (Apr 24, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> That's the only thing I don't like, but everything else looks great


I think thats what made me like this car alot more but thats just my opinion.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Must have cost a fortune.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Front end looks wack.The rear end look exactly like mine though lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Humn humn humn could you please , ah heck I love it and that gap in the front grill is just the ticket to take COTM .


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> That's the only thing I don't like, but everything else looks great


Agreed


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to agree with Jakkaroo. You should replace the mesh with something like the Roadruns grille and then it will be one truly insane Cruze you got there man.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Meh not fond of that big hole in the front bumper. Needs some personality there.

Other than that i had to wipe my drool.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

The front kinda looks unfinished Well the grill anyways.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW! Looks great, nice job. Not a fan of the cherry taillights but that just my .02c.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually like the cherry tails but reverse would be a PITA unless I installed fogs under the rear bumper.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Diggin the red tails!


----------



## MJG923 (Feb 26, 2011)

To whoever asked about how we did the bumper, we literally just cut off the whole bar, plastic welded where it was and some extra pieces to keep the bumper sturdy. 

As far as the grill goes, I like it, it was the look we were going for. I looked at the grills on places like korean auto imports and to me none of them look nearly as good. You can't win em all

Will post up pics with better light in a few min


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ I like the enitre theme even the stance, but that grill. If me I would have tried to find some way to fill that top part of the grill and mold it with the hood and leave the bottom open. Then again im pretty sure it would be dam hard to get that point in the centre of the hood to perfection. Over all im liking it big time!


----------



## MJG923 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's a little photo bomb;



























http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/mjg923/media/081_zps335e63e7.jpg.html


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Seeing the new pics the grill doesn't look ehh umm as out of place as i thought it did with the first pics. Car looks great definitely on for COTM


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Pictures don't do it justice since the mesh blends with the radiator. Submit your car for Cruze of the Month:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cr...ing/15138-july-13-cotm-submission-thread.html


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jury's out on the front grille, but the rest of the car is really nice. One thing that would DEFINITELY help the front grille look is getting rid of that horrible looking stock intake tube from the right side behind the mesh... it unbalances the whole look of the car.

NEED DETAILS ON YOUR WHEELS. OK, they are 19x9, but what offset? KILLER stance, BTW, it looks great!

Is this the suspension setup you're using?:

http://www.dgrsuspension.com/CHEVY_CRUZECOILOVER_SUSPENSION_p/ce-01.htm


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> but what offset?


Has to be either a 35/40,only 2 options rotiform gives for the 19x9


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Has to be either a 35/40,only 2 options rotiform gives for the 19x9





MJG923 said:


> 15mm spacers up front


Maybe ET35 out back and ET40 up front with the 15mm spacers? Doesn't seem to make much sense why spacers only on the front...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Maybe ET35 out back and ET40 up front with the 15mm spacers? Doesn't seem to make much sense why spacers only on the front...


To clear the coilovers.When i say its a tight fit up there its tight.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Love the grille, and now wishin I went with 19's. I took the easy way on with 18's. but did you remove the bars under the windows to wrap them? I'm considering wrapping mine in wood grain to go with some other things I've done.


----------



## Pininfarina (Aug 31, 2012)

Congratulations on tuning your babe Cruze like That!....recieve my regards from Lima - Perú. 
I have also a Summit White Cruze...am planing to go there (prety soon)...to know & learn more about some other stuffs to improve my car....
Regards for everybody out there!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You could remove the intake tube that goes into the grill but other than that really nice.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this thread but car is looking sick! 

Thought I was the only one into orange but it seems to be making a comeback. (wait was it ever"in"?)

How did you attach the mesh to the bumper? And why haven't you submitted for car of the month?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

KILLIN IT! That's BOSS dude. honestly plans that are close to mine, ill keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Where did you get that roof lip at?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Great looking Cruze!


----------

